# Recommendations for Toddler Worship material



## kate101 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi ladies,
I have been asked to find some material suitable for a mums and babies/ toddlers group at our local CofE church.  Something with very simple stories and songs and perhaps some suitable activities. Does anyone have any recommendations - I did a quick search online and there seems to be a lot out there.

Many thanks,

Kate x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

I've just started using "Toddlerific" with my creche group. Each session is based on a verse rather than a story and it has lots of activities - baking, pictures, take home sheets etc. Still early days for us but so far so good! We got it in Wesley Owen.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Toddlerific-Fun-Faith-Builders-Bible-Funstuff/dp/0781440823/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1269016070&sr=8-1

Bx

/links


----------



## kate101 (Jan 16, 2006)

Fab - thank you so much.  It looks just what we need.

Kx


----------

